# Battlefield 3: Verkaufsstop in Deutschland gefordert, Petition und Anti-Origin-Gruppe auf Facebook



## FrankMoers (29. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Verkaufsstop in Deutschland gefordert, Petition und Anti-Origin-Gruppe auf Facebook* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Verkaufsstop in Deutschland gefordert, Petition und Anti-Origin-Gruppe auf Facebook


----------



## Renox1 (29. Oktober 2011)

ololol


----------



## Bl4ckburn (29. Oktober 2011)

Facebook und Datenschutz in einem Absatz. Da kann ja was nicht stimmen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Oktober 2011)

Ultra RoFl. Wenn die wüssten was Microsoft alles mit Windows kann  lächerlich!


----------



## Basshinzu (29. Oktober 2011)

grad mal mit process monitor nachgeschaut, wo origin überall rumschnüffelt..
echt krank.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag Origin nicht, aber diese Petition und besonders der Teil mit Facebook ist doch Realsatire vom Feinsten.


----------



## Dreamlfall (29. Oktober 2011)

also jetz wirds echt lächerlich!


----------



## uschbert (29. Oktober 2011)

"Anti-Origin Gruppe auf Facebook" 
Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Li2Po4 (29. Oktober 2011)

Battlefied, oder besser gesagt DICE, kann nichts dafür, dass EA ein scheiß Publisher ist. Von mir aus könnte man Beweise Sammeln und EA verklagen, aber dann doch bitte Battlefield oder irgend ein anderes Origin-Spiel aus der Sache raushalten. Denn auch, wenn man den AGB oder was auch immer zugestimmt hat, hat man gute Chancen eine Anklage durch zu bringen, weil es unzumutbar ist den Text zu lesen. So sagten das zu mindest einmal ein paar Anwälte, die die Rechtslage mal überprüft haben.


----------



## ScHm0cK (29. Oktober 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> also jetz wirds echt lächerlich!


 
Und das bitte wieso?

greetz


----------



## Darthbrezel (29. Oktober 2011)

Als ob sich das je durchsetzten wird.


----------



## cRaZy78 (29. Oktober 2011)

So, hat mich jetzt auch ma interessiert. 
Also hab ich auch mal den Process Monitor installiert.

Und was seh ich???

Origin ist nur im Origin Ordner aktiv. Das ein Programm bei der Installation den PC durchsucht, liegt vielleicht daran das es nach einer anderen Origininstallation sucht. Nach der Installation ist es wie gesagt nur noch im eigenen Order und in dem Programm Ordner (weil Origin bei mir da installiert ist) aktiv. 

Also von einer Schnüffelsoftware seh ich rein gar nichts. Alles Gerüchte was viele für die Wahrheit halten. 
Aber das ist ja normal heutzutage.
Hauptsache Social Network Seiten weiter mit Infos füttern


----------



## TueTueTue (29. Oktober 2011)

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen dem Datensammeln bei Facbook und Origin ist, dass ich bei Facebook entscheide, was für Daten ich der Datenkrake überlasse, und durchaus die Möglichkeit habe, falsche Daten anzugeben, während Origin meinen gesamten PC scannt, ohne dass ich die Möglichkeit hätte zu bestimmen, wo Origin nicht hinschauen soll.

In der Hinsicht ist es gar nicht mal so abwegig, Leute auch über Facebook mobil zu machen, denn darüber werden nun mal fast alle Menschen mit Internet erreicht.


MfG


----------



## -P-Escobar- (29. Oktober 2011)

facebook und IPhone haben und bei Origin rumheulen?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

laber kein scheiss.. nicht jeder hat FB oder IPhone.. !
ich hab keines von beiden.. 

was ein dummes argument


----------



## gammelbude (29. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man das mal in einer News verwerten:
http://bf3blog.com/forum/topic/how-to-make-origin-stay-away-from-the-rest-of-your-computer


----------



## IMeise (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich sage es noch mal: Wer bei Facebook eine Petition für mehr Datenschutz startet, der hat immer noch verstanden, was Datenschutz ist.


----------



## maikblack2011 (29. Oktober 2011)

Haha auf Facebook  Beste


----------



## Chronik (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab kein FB (FAILBOOK), ein Glück.
Aber die Idee eine "Anti-Origin-Gruppe" zu machen find ich gut


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (29. Oktober 2011)

Haha, wie geil! xD

Eine Anti-Origin-Gruppe die gegen Datenmissbrauch vorgehen will gegründet auf Facebook (!!!), dem größten Datensammler der Welt.
Made my day....


----------



## Mantelhuhn (29. Oktober 2011)

facebook ist schlimmer, als origin, origin weiß, was ihr auf dem pc habt, facebook weiß, was ihr in eurer freizeit macht, wo ihr seid, bei wem ihr seid und wie ihr drauf seid... lol


----------



## Schisshase (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf Facebook für den Datenschutz kämpfen. 
Was kommt als nächstes? Krieg führen um Frieden und Demokratie zu verbreiten? Obwohl... nee moment..


----------



## FlipSt4r (29. Oktober 2011)

Diese Ironie ist herrlich amüsant


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (29. Oktober 2011)

Welch Ironie: Anti-Origin auf Facebook ^^ Weil auf Facebook keine Daten von Benutzern gesammelt wird, oder wie  Sehr gut


----------



## anjuna80 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch nicht auf Facebook oder in anderen sozialen Netzwerken, aber es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man selber die Kontrolle über öffentlich gemachte Daten hat oder eine komische Software wahllos die HD durchkämmt und nicht weiß, was wohin geht.


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht auf Facebook oder in anderen sozialen Netzwerken, aber es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man selber die Kontrolle über öffentlich gemachte Daten hat oder eine komische Software wahllos die HD durchkämmt und nicht weiß, was wohin geht.


 

red nicht von kontrolle wenn du das wort facebook in den mund nimmst das der selbe käse nur in blau...dafür werd ich mir sicher kein facebook acc machen


----------



## jpEg (29. Oktober 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht auf Facebook oder in anderen sozialen Netzwerken, aber es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man selber die Kontrolle über öffentlich gemachte Daten hat oder eine komische Software wahllos die HD durchkämmt und nicht weiß, was wohin geht.


 
Ganz genau


----------



## MrCry3Angel (29. Oktober 2011)

Das Facebook Argument ist lächerlich, jeder kann dort FREIWILLIG seine Angaben machen. Auch in welchem Grad oder Ausmaß er dort persönliches freigibt, kann selbst bestimmt werden. Bei Origin ist wohl kaum kontrollierbar was über den User gesammelt wird und in welchen tiefen persönlichen Eingriff die Sache stattfindet.


----------



## Luuux (29. Oktober 2011)

Mit Facebook hat's aber den Unterschied, dass man quasi selbst die Daten hergibt. Wenn man nix in sein Profil schreibt, können nur die Daten gesammelt werden, die bei allen anderen auch gesammelt werden (die Like-Buttons sammeln genauso Daten von nicht eingeloggten Usern!)

Origin hingegen durchsucht einfach den PC und nimmt sich selbst, was EA will. Viel dreister.


----------



## PTL88 (29. Oktober 2011)

mega lol
facebook und datenschutz .


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/Electronic-Arts-Firma-15412/News/EA-reagiert-auf-Kritik-und-nimmt-extreme-Aenderungen-an-Origin-EULA-vor-852129/


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (29. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/Electronic-Arts-Firma-15412/News/EA-reagiert-auf-Kritik-und-nimmt-extreme-Aenderungen-an-Origin-EULA-vor-852129/


 
Und?
Abänderung der EULA ändert nichts am Programm, also ist das bisher nichts als Schall und Rauch.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (29. Oktober 2011)

betrifft also nur sie PC version. naja dann halb so schlimm.


----------



## rowoss (29. Oktober 2011)

ES muss ein Exempel statuiert werden, das EA in Zukunft nich nochmal auf die Idee kommt. Aber wie in der Realität nun mal ist, heute lauft man gegen sowas Sturm und morgen interessiert es Niemanden ob er ausgehorcht wird.


----------



## Para911 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja klar. Ihr habt euch gerade alle lächerlich gemacht. Facebookgruppe gegen den Datensammelwahn von Origin?
BWAHAHA
Selfowned


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Leute erkennen das große Ganze nicht. 
Durch solche Aktionen erlauben wir Ihnen Stück für Stück immer mehr. 
Wie schauts in 3 Jahren aus ?

Facebook musst du nicht deinen richtigen Namen angeben, oder wichtige Dinge eintragen. Du KANNST, aber bei Origin bleibt dir keine Wahl, du hast kein Sterbenswort mit zureden..

btw: was FB macht, ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, deshalb werde ich auch niemals einen FB Acoount erstellen !

Mein BF3 geht zurück und EA ist für mich solange Taboo, bis Origin abgeändert wird.


----------



## ScHm0cK (29. Oktober 2011)

Para911 schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ihr habt euch gerade alle lächerlich gemacht. Facebookgruppe gegen den Datensammelwahn von Origin?
> BWAHAHA
> Selfowned


 
Ich bin selber nicht bei Facebook, da ich es nicht brauche aber eines kann ich dir sagen:

So viel Facebook auch Daten sammelt oder nicht, es macht immer noch einen gewaltigen Unterschied ob der User selber die Entscheidungsgewalt darüber besitzt, WAS er letztendlich von sich selber preisgibt. Bei Facebook etc. hat man die WAHL, bei Origin nicht... der kleine aber feine knackpunkt. Deswegen kann ich über alle hier, die rummotzen dass es sich doch sooo groß widerspreche mit dieser Facebook Gruppe nur lachen. So blöd es auch für manchen sein mag, Facebook ist die größte Social Platform und hat entsprechend etliche User. Wenn Leute es am wahrscheinlichsten erfahren.. dann wohl da.

Man bekämpft das Üblere mit dem üblen....

greetz


----------



## patalak (29. Oktober 2011)

leute seien wir uns ehrlich...

es geht eigentlich nicht darum ob facebook das genauso macht oder steam oder origin oder wer auch immer sondern darum dass das überhaupt gemacht wird

und se geht nicht um das dass man das schon dort auch erlaubt hat 
denn wenn man ein fehler gemacht hat macht man diesen nicht wieder weil man diesen fehler schon einmal gemacht hat.......oder?

oder machst du ein sprung in ein lehres becken noch einmal weil du es schon 
einmal gemacht hast 

denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Sjork (30. Oktober 2011)

Da hat wieder das Halbwissen gesiegt mit dem Paartanz "Posten-ohne-genau-überlegen". Bei Facebook hat man die Wahl, bei Origin eben nicht. Facebook, Goggle+ etc stellen andere Probleme dar, wenn überhaupt....



Para911 schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ihr habt euch gerade alle lächerlich gemacht. Facebookgruppe gegen den Datensammelwahn von Origin?
> BWAHAHA
> Selfowned


----------



## matze214 (30. Oktober 2011)

hier hab mir bf3 und origin installiert und guckt  was es durchsucht http://s7.directupload.net/images/111030/vlwnrcum.jpg


----------



## Mentor501 (30. Oktober 2011)

matze214 schrieb:


> hier hab mir bf3 und origin installiert und guckt  was es durchsucht http://s7.directupload.net/images/111030/vlwnrcum.jpg


 
Hatte Origin auch probeweise aus sandboxie geholt, um zu sehen was es denn nun wirklich "verbricht", da auf meinem Spiele Rechner lediglich Spiele installiert sind und keinerlei persönliche Dateien auf der Platte liegen, nichtmal Passwörter.
Ergebniss: Wer auch immer sich versucht mit gefakten Bildern und Videos die angeblich beweisen Origin würde in Steuererklärungen rumschnüffeln etc macht sich lediglich lächerlich.

Alle regen sich über Schutz-formulierungen einer AGB auf die eindeutig für den Amerikanischen Markt verfasst worden ist und eben durch ihre Formulierungen in Deutschland gar keinen Bestand gehabt hat.

Das soll nicht heißen ich sei Origin fan!


----------



## ceemao (30. Oktober 2011)

lol xD also leute bitte auf facebook werden nur die daten gesammelt die man da selber angibt ok.... die bekommen nicht mit welche programme ihr installiert welche bilder auf eurem rechner sind welche hardwarekonfig usw... origin und face kann man nicht miteinander vergleiche bei face kannste dich mit fakedaten anmelden bei origin nicht!


----------



## Para911 (30. Oktober 2011)

Sjork schrieb:


> Da hat wieder das Halbwissen gesiegt mit dem Paartanz "Posten-ohne-genau-überlegen". Bei Facebook hat man die Wahl, bei Origin eben nicht. Facebook, Goggle+ etc stellen andere Probleme dar, wenn überhaupt....


 
Hat man bei Origin auch. entweder man holt sich ein Origin Spiel, oder eben nicht. Garnicht mal son großer Unterschied...


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann darüber eigentlich doch nur lachen...wieso muss denn laut aussage dieser Petition unbedingt BF3 verboten werden wenn es doch eigentlich origin ist?

Los leute genau...verbietet Origin und damit Fifa 12. Fußball Manager, Need for speed the run, Mass effect 3 etc etc....man wie Dumm sind eigentlich manche leute...wirklich


----------



## Kellten (30. Oktober 2011)

UtC-4TuNe schrieb:


> Ich kann darüber eigentlich doch nur lachen...wieso muss denn laut aussage dieser Petition unbedingt BF3 verboten werden wenn es doch eigentlich origin ist?


 

weil BF3 nunmal DAS spiel ist, das sich von EA am besten verkaufen dürfte! ein verbot würde ihnen sicherlich so weh tun dass sie die AGB von origin komplett ändern.

mal was anderes... warum mischt Anonymous bei diesem thema nicht mit?


----------



## Sp0rtsfreund (30. Oktober 2011)

UtC-4TuNe schrieb:


> Ich kann darüber eigentlich doch nur lachen...wieso muss denn laut aussage dieser Petition unbedingt BF3 verboten werden wenn es doch eigentlich origin ist?
> 
> Los leute genau...verbietet Origin und damit Fifa 12. Fußball Manager, Need for speed the run, Mass effect 3 etc etc....man wie Dumm sind eigentlich manche leute...wirklich


 
Es ist kein Verbot es zu kaufen, sondern nur zu verkaufen. Sprich, du könntest das Spiel weiterhin über Origin oder andren Shops im Ausland beziehen. Es geht nur darum das es hier nicht verkauft werden darf, was EA empfindlich treffen würde.


----------



## FordPrefect (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz schnell was loswerden hier - und zwar wegen Datenschutz und Facebook!
Alle, die behauptet haben, man gebe bei Facebook nur die Daten preis, welche man selbst ins Netzt stellt, irrt gewaltig!
Alle "Freunde", die ihr bei Facebook habt, schreiben ja auch über euch, veröffentlichen Fotos oder Daten und die werden dann, soweit das möglich ist, mit eurem Account verknüpft.
Mittlerweile werden Personen in Fotos ja schon automatisch erkannt und mit dessen Account verlinkt. Die wissen auch schon längst euren realen Namen (falls ihr einen Fake angegeben habt).

Ihr könnt NUR DANN sicher sein keine Daten und Informationen bei Facebook preis zu geben, welche ihr nicht preisgeben wollt,wenn ihr keine Freunde habt


----------



## Terether (30. Oktober 2011)

Schisshase schrieb:


> Auf Facebook für den Datenschutz kämpfen.
> Was kommt als nächstes? Krieg führen um Frieden und Demokratie zu verbreiten? Obwohl... nee moment..



sehr sehr geil 
 oder auch: Bombing for Peace is like f**cking for virginity *fG*
ORIGIN geht mal gar nicht klar. Es muß sich in Zukunft Gewaltig was ändern, Kunden und vorallem Daten dürfen nicht mißbraucht werden.
Persönlichkeitsrechte sind sehr wichtig.


----------



## NineEleven (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ein Verkaufsstopp wäre gewaltig dämlich. Nach dem Motto: "Zwingt die dummen Kiddies zu ihrem Glück"
Es soll jeder weiterhin selbst entscheiden, welche Sachen er kauft, wie er mit seinen persönlichen Informationen umgeht und ob er eben die Lizenzvereinbarung von BF3 akzeptiert oder nicht. Ich selbst entscheide mich, sie nicht zu akzeptieren und BF3 vorübergehend halt nicht zu spielen, bis sich das gebessert hat.
Und da das Spiel eh ab 18 freigegeben ist (und wir gehen natürlich alle davon aus, dass nur Volljährige es spielen, hahaha), sollte jeder Käufer auch in der Lage sein, diese Entscheidung nach bestem Gewissen treffen zu können.


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2011)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Also ein Verkaufsstopp wäre gewaltig dämlich. Nach dem Motto: "Zwingt die dummen Kiddies zu ihrem Glück"
> Es soll jeder weiterhin selbst entscheiden, welche Sachen er kauft, wie er mit seinen persönlichen Informationen umgeht und ob er eben die Lizenzvereinbarung von BF3 akzeptiert oder nicht. Ich selbst entscheide mich, sie nicht zu akzeptieren und BF3 vorübergehend halt nicht zu spielen, bis sich das gebessert hat.
> Und da das Spiel eh ab 18 freigegeben ist (und wir gehen natürlich alle davon aus, dass nur Volljährige es spielen, hahaha), sollte jeder Käufer auch in der Lage sein, diese Entscheidung nach bestem Gewissen treffen zu können.


 

kein schwein liest sich eulas durch....deswegen haben viele im nachhinein nicht von ihrem "glück" gewusst ,welches sie sich da grad installiert haben,,,und ich kenn auch viele die zb nie auf games-seiten sind,demnach sind die also nich immer up to date.


----------



## NineEleven (30. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> kein schwein liest sich eulas durch....deswegen haben viele im nachhinein nicht von ihrem "glück" gewusst ,welches sie sich da grad installiert haben,,,und ich kenn auch viele die zb nie auf games-seiten sind,demnach sind die also nich immer up to date.



Vielleicht mal ein Grund, das jetzt zu ändern! Was wäre denn besser, sich die Bestimmungen durchzulesen oder irgendwo z.B. auf Bewertungsportalen/Games-Seiten (z.B. Amazon, hier) zu informieren oder ein Verkaufsverbot hinnehmen? Hinterher fragt man sich ja auch "warum darf es nicht verkauft werden? USK hat's doch durchgewunken." Manche sagen dann auch: "Waas? Wegen sowas? Mir doch egal, was mit meinen Daten passiert". Und die sind dann in zweierlei Hinsicht die blöden. Aber der andere Grund ist, dass sie es nicht kaufen können, weil irgendwelche Aktionisten nicht wissen, wohin mit ihrer Zeit.


----------



## HMCpretender (30. Oktober 2011)

Ein Verkaufsverbot wäre wirklich angebracht, dazu noch eine saftige Geldstrafe für EA, damit sies nicht wieder versuchen (sonst wärs ja so, als müsste der Ladendieb nur die Ware zurückgeben).


----------



## windelfried (30. Oktober 2011)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Also ein Verkaufsstopp wäre gewaltig dämlich. Nach dem Motto: "Zwingt die dummen Kiddies zu ihrem Glück"
> Es soll jeder weiterhin selbst entscheiden, welche Sachen er kauft, wie er mit seinen persönlichen Informationen umgeht und ob er eben die Lizenzvereinbarung von BF3 akzeptiert oder nicht. Ich selbst entscheide mich, sie nicht zu akzeptieren und BF3 vorübergehend halt nicht zu spielen, bis sich das gebessert hat.
> Und da das Spiel eh ab 18 freigegeben ist (und wir gehen natürlich alle davon aus, dass nur Volljährige es spielen, hahaha), sollte jeder Käufer auch in der Lage sein, diese Entscheidung nach bestem Gewissen treffen zu können.



seit wann steht die EULA aussen auf der Verpackung ... ich zahle erst und dann lehne ich bei der Installation die Eula ab - und geöffnete Software ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen ... ich nenne es BETRUG und ich hoffe das das EA eine gewaltige Strafe blechen muss - als Warnung an Steam und Konsorten ....


----------



## s4unit (30. Oktober 2011)

Terether schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil
> oder auch: Bombing for Peace is like f**cking for virginity *fG*
> ORIGIN geht mal gar nicht klar. Es muß sich in Zukunft Gewaltig was ändern, Kunden und vorallem Daten dürfen nicht mißbraucht werden.
> Persönlichkeitsrechte sind sehr wichtig.



Nicht nur das !!! Die sollen aufhören unfertige Spiele auf dem  Markt zu schmeissen. -.- Ich hab das Spiel wegen Origin noch nicht gekauft, aber höre schon von vielen, dass das Spiel voll verbuggt sei.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (30. Oktober 2011)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Also ein Verkaufsstopp wäre gewaltig dämlich. Nach dem Motto: "Zwingt die dummen Kiddies zu ihrem Glück"
> Es soll jeder weiterhin selbst entscheiden, welche Sachen er kauft, wie er mit seinen persönlichen Informationen umgeht und ob er eben die Lizenzvereinbarung von BF3 akzeptiert oder nicht. Ich selbst entscheide mich, sie nicht zu akzeptieren und BF3 vorübergehend halt nicht zu spielen, bis sich das gebessert hat.
> Und da das Spiel eh ab 18 freigegeben ist (und wir gehen natürlich alle davon aus, dass nur Volljährige es spielen, hahaha), sollte jeder Käufer auch in der Lage sein, diese Entscheidung nach bestem Gewissen treffen zu können.


 Es wäre "nur" die Entfernung eines dem deutschen Recht widersprechendes Produkts. Somit hat dies letztendlich nichts mit "zu Glück zwingen" sondern eher mit "Entfernung eines rechtswidrigen Produktes aus dem Einzelhandel" zu tun. Auch Erwachsene können nicht das Recht verändern. Bloss weil ich Jemandem erlaube mich zu schlagen hat dieser in Deutschland nicht automatisch das Recht dazu!


----------



## Rock08 (31. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Nicht nur das !!! Die sollen aufhören unfertige Spiele auf dem  Markt zu schmeissen. -.- Ich hab das Spiel wegen Origin noch nicht gekauft, aber höre schon von vielen, dass das Spiel voll verbuggt sei.


 

Erklär mir mal bitte wo das ein halbfertiges Spiel sein soll?, bei mir läuft das Spiel 1a und hab keine Probleme damit ausser die Lags.Leute die sich aufregen das angeblich das Game nicht läuft, sollen erstmal ihren PC bzw. ihre Hardware in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2011)

Rock08 schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal bitte wo das ein halbfertiges Spiel sein soll?, bei mir läuft das Spiel 1a und hab keine Probleme damit ausser die Lags.Leute die sich aufregen das angeblich das Game nicht läuft, sollen erstmal ihren PC bzw. ihre Hardware in den Griff bekommen.


 

ok 1A jetzt wirklich nich,,aber das is auch garnich so schlimm,,denn ich find aufm PC is es eh bei den meisten spielen die auf multiplayer ausgelegt sind so,das bei release das grundgerüst steht und der rest im laufe der zeit nachgepatcht wird.

wer das nich mag soll halt 2-3 monate warten bis die gröbsten schnitzer behoben sind.auf jedenfall is es mal garkein grund ein spiel abzuwerten.die fehler werden in 2-3 monaten behoben sein und dann hab ich noch bestimmt 2-3 jahre!!! spaß mit dem spiel(obwohl ich jetzt schon mehr als genug damit hab)!


----------



## Ladde82 (31. Oktober 2011)

*-.-*



windelfried schrieb:


> seit wann steht die EULA aussen auf der Verpackung ... ich zahle erst und dann lehne ich bei der Installation die Eula ab - und geöffnete Software ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen ... ich nenne es BETRUG und ich hoffe das das EA eine gewaltige Strafe blechen muss - als Warnung an Steam und Konsorten ....


 

genau und während du die EULA 2h lang durchliest und danach ablehnst hat Origin schon mal deine festplatten gescannt...


----------



## JeremyClarkson (31. Oktober 2011)

Nur gut, dass ich das Spiel schon habe...
Verkaufsstopp. Das ist doch lächerlich! Und erst recht lächerlich ist es, sich bei FACEBOOK zu einer Anti-Origin-Vereinigung zusammen zu schließen. Ich schätz mal, FB speichert noch mehr Daten von Nutzern als Origin...
Und die EULA hinten auf die Packung drucken? Hehe. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber entweder wird die DVD-Hülle dann einen Quadratmeter groß oder die Schriftgröße wird einen Pixel nicht überschreiten. Ist also auch lächerlich. Irgendwo auf dieser Seite hab ich das mit Sicherheit schon mal geschrieben, aber ich lese nie EULAs. Was soll das auch nützen? Gut, bei einem Spiel kann man sagen, installier ich nicht, aber bei anderen grundlegenden Sachen wie Betriebssystemen oder Treibern oder so hat man ohnehin keine Wahl. Ich will allerdings nicht bloss wegen dubioser EULA-Phrasen auf Battlefield 3 verzichten. Soweit kommt das noch!


----------



## tzunam1 (31. Oktober 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass ich das Spiel schon habe...
> Verkaufsstopp. Das ist doch lächerlich! Und erst recht lächerlich ist es, sich bei FACEBOOK zu einer Anti-Origin-Vereinigung zusammen zu schließen. Ich schätz mal, FB speichert noch mehr Daten von Nutzern als Origin...
> Und die EULA hinten auf die Packung drucken? Hehe. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber entweder wird die DVD-Hülle dann einen Quadratmeter groß oder die Schriftgröße wird einen Pixel nicht überschreiten. Ist also auch lächerlich. Irgendwo auf dieser Seite hab ich das mit Sicherheit schon mal geschrieben, aber ich lese nie EULAs. Was soll das auch nützen? Gut, bei einem Spiel kann man sagen, installier ich nicht, aber bei anderen grundlegenden Sachen wie Betriebssystemen oder Treibern oder so hat man ohnehin keine Wahl. Ich will allerdings nicht bloss wegen dubioser EULA-Phrasen auf Battlefield 3 verzichten. Soweit kommt das noch!



Was machen mir diese unreflektierten Meinungsäusserungen der Fanboys immer Spaß. Fatzebuck und Origin zu vergleichen...für mich klingt das nach jemandem, der das YPS-Sonderheft "Starke Argumentation, auch in ausweglosen Situationen!" gelesen hat.
Origin durchsucht den Rechner und sendet, bei Fatzebuck entscheidet der User, was er hochlädt.


----------



## WHYsoSERIOUS84 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ladde82 schrieb:


> genau und während du die EULA 2h lang durchliest und danach ablehnst hat Origin schon mal deine festplatten gescannt...


 
der war gut!


----------

